# Why do I have such INTENSE trips from weed?



## DJ_Spadez

Smoking weed is very popular, especially amongst all my friends. But when my friends smoke, they act as if they were sober. Kickin' back, talking, just having a good time. However when I smoke, I believe I have a much different experience from most users...

I find that being high is like a shroom/acid trip just very different without intense hallucinations...but the same kind of mind-fuck trip. I feel sucked into my head even physically (idk its weird), and I feel completely lost from reality which usually scares the hell out of me. I also hallucinate slightly but things never melt, objects seem to transform into others, pretty much whatever I'm thinking about is what the object turns into. I also can't walk straight if my life depended on it. I will experience intense rushes of euphoria which will shortly fall down to depression and fear all for no reason. Everyone tells me to calm down but what the hell?!? I can't help it! They say its because I haven't smoked long enough but I've done it about 30 times....all the same.

What I don't understand is, from my experience, I just can't do that on a daily basis like most users. So they must feel different? I know things effect people differently but damn...my high must be way off! I do experience the creativity everyone talks about which is pretty neat...but overall I'm just lost in my own head how can people smoke all the time?

So what do you think? Weeds just not for me? Effects me more in a psychedelic way? It's something I've been dying for answers for, so anything would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## weside

low tolerance and you are more sensitive to mj, which leads to pot panic/anxiety, which makes you feel like your tripping, weed causes anxiety in many people including me. when i first started smoking weed i was fine and had no problems, i was the guy who would smoke everyday and scrape my bowl when i didn't have any to smoke.

Then i started drinking/tripping/rolling/smoking cigs daily, and it seems i lost interest in weed which then i lost my tolerence which gave me horrible side effects from mj(same side effects you describe).

suggestion to fix your problem is when you smoke, take a few hits and then wait like a half hour and take a few more hits,  we usally build tolerance very quick from weed, basically smoke yourself sober and  if you smke alot of cigs try to cut down, less harse on your lungs, this will take care of the physicial side effects.
I use a albuteral inhaler when it feels like i can't breath which helps me alot, and if these suggestions don't work try like a very small dose of benzos, like a 1/2 dose of valuim or adavant or a small dose of k-pins. gOOD LUCK PLUR


----------



## moths2flame

I know exactly what your going through man. I was just like you, I got scared as fuck everytime I smoked weed. I used to be able to listen to music and just watch shapes shift in the car windows or white blinds for hours. I thought it was awesome, but sometimes I would go soo deep into my mind I would forget who I was. You just need to CHILL!!!, The reason most likely is(as it was for me) you aren't comfortable with your attitude around your friends when high. In your head your trying to put on an impression for them, and trying to act normal, thats what makes you trip. What weed does is changes your attitude to a more chilled state. Dont fight the way its making you feel, act it.. just ACT CHILL. . 

I noticed that when I smoke with my friends that smoke all day and are just really chill people, I feel really comfortable when I smoke around em, and I can act completely normal. But when I smoke with my friends that are less chill and Im not as comfortable around, I feel I need to give off an impression, and then I start tripping. Its all in your head. don't think about how your feeling either. Dont think in general, thats the main problem, your thinking too much. Just act. Go about your day how you normally would, just in a chilled mood. Just sit back, watch some TV, eat and if you don't wanna talk to people cuz your really high, fuck it, dont do anything your high doesn't wanna do. Its not that your brain is reacting weird to it, your just preceiving it different than most people. 
Also, take really small hits until you build some tolerance. You need to get used to your high before going all the way in. Don't smoke out of a bong!!! 

Sorry, kinda long but I hope this helped.


----------



## Unknown

This is the exact reason why I dont touch weed. I get really sick, and really tripped out. Gosh I miss the high school days.


----------



## moths2flame

I also noticed if I'm rolling or on pain pills, I can smoke a ton and not get any of the mind effects, just the awesome body relaxation. I use times like those to build my tolerance a bit.


----------



## Bardeaux

Marijuana _is_ a psychedelic drug and many people underestimate it


----------



## Chainer

I get reality melting highs sometimes when I smoke headies through a bong, but that is about it.  Try smoking mids, it'll just make you stupid (probably).


----------



## The Winner!!

DJ_Spadez said:


> Smoking weed is very popular, especially amongst all my friends. But when my friends smoke, they act as if they were sober. Kickin' back, talking, just having a good time. However when I smoke, I believe I have a much different experience from most users...
> 
> I find that being high is like a shroom/acid trip just very different without intense hallucinations...but the same kind of mind-fuck trip. I feel sucked into my head even physically (idk its weird), and I feel completely lost from reality which usually scares the hell out of me. I also hallucinate slightly but things never melt, objects seem to transform into others, pretty much whatever I'm thinking about is what the object turns into. I also can't walk straight if my life depended on it. I will experience intense rushes of euphoria which will shortly fall down to depression and fear all for no reason. Everyone tells me to calm down but what the hell?!? I can't help it! They say its because I haven't smoked long enough but I've done it about 30 times....all the same.
> 
> What I don't understand is, from my experience, I just can't do that on a daily basis like most users. So they must feel different? I know things effect people differently but damn...my high must be way off! I do experience the creativity everyone talks about which is pretty neat...but overall I'm just lost in my own head how can people smoke all the time?
> 
> So what do you think? Weeds just not for me? Effects me more in a psychedelic way? It's something I've been dying for answers for, so anything would be great. Thanks guys!



Your new to smoking and everybody is different, however. I've smoked atleast a thousand times and when I first started I had wabbly wall visuals... Then I stopped getting any small visuals from it, then I started getting crazy headfuck, I started doing harder psychedelics and now when I smoke weed I trip out.. Headfuck and minor visuals, like colors and shapes transparent on walls, floating in the air etc, the headfuck reminds me of shrooms and the visuals are its own weird thing... I dunno


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Bardo5 said:


> Marijuana _is_ a psychedelic drug and many people underestimate it



so true....


----------



## Casezilla

I know what you mean man.  I used to be like that, all the time.  I uesd to freak out from what I was doing.
But then, I smoked weed every day for a week, by myself.  had a bowl to myself a day, sometimes two, and got stoned constantly, for just simply a week, and it solved it.
Then, I went to school high for a week straight and felt fine.  Didn't tell anyone I was hgih, and no one knew.

Try smoking to yourself for a week, when you get back from school or work or whatever.  Then you might be used to the experience more, from a consistent usage.


----------



## muie

I went from taking a couple of tokes of regular/local weed and having full on deja vu trips for 2-3hrs and being RIPPED AS HELL to taking 1g of Canada's highest grade weed and becoming RIPPED AS HELL (baked as hell) is a better word. Indifferent nowdays of Indica or Sativa I hardley get the feel for it. All I can tell the difference well between is high grade and regular, regular gets me a barely noticable high, and mabye with a few beers it becomes noticable but even then...this is the same bud that would get me deja vu a few years ago (regular/local), had i had the high grade first few times i would have been destroyed. High grade makes me feel much more awake but ripped from a few good tokes like I had some beer, and then some but in a weed stone. 

I stopped smoking for 2-3 days once and when I smoked again it was much stronger, I find however that trying to cut down on weed for the sake of cutting down leads to other (stronger) drugs in avoiding it such as alcohol for one, tobacco, opioids, mdma, etc


----------



## DJ_Spadez

*Thanks guys!*

Loved all your replies they helped a lot. Yeah I guess I'm new to smoking which could be it, I'm actually baked right now (lol). But I see it as an alternate personailty...which makes me think why people smoke so much, to feel a different but have a better concious. I'm a happy sober person, which could be why I don't like this illusive reality. I also don't want to get hooked to it. Ppl say weeds not addicting but OK!?! That's why you smoke everyday! C'mon then,There's gotta be some form of mental addiction hangin around there right? Personanly, the reason why I smoke is to try  and understand what makes people love it so much. And I dont understand....its cool/chill but I don't see the fun in doing it all the time. I'll stick to MDMA which is da shiiiit! =P


----------



## Kalash

Spadez - pot is psychologically addictive in some people, yes.

As for the trips...
I'm kinda like you, but I get full on visuals from a couple hits (2-3), and usually complete ego death.
Doesn't matter if I'm alone, with people, at a party... whatever.
I trip out HARD - body is comatose, generally unresponsive to stimulus, or limited reactions with almost no motor control (I sit or lay somewhere and don't move - and if I HAVE to move, it's impossible to do it on my own.) 
Experience with shrooms, salvia, and such things have helped me learn to manage my trips - made tripping out like that enjoyable rather than scary, but functioning in this world is still completely out of the question.

When you don't recognize time as linear, don't understand the concept of a body, and eyes - opened or closed - seeing multiple dimensions all at the same time (we won't even go into the lack of ability to comprehend spoken words, let alone language - and the visuals prevent basic object recognition - I couldn't even find paper to read, let alone make out the letters or put the thoughts together to try to write down what I'm going through...), I don't care how "natural" you try to act - when there's no world to act in, and no body to animate in an attempt to appear normal, it simply cannot be done.

My answer would be that some people just aren't built to handle pot.
I'm one of them.  
I think it's GREAT once every month (or three), but it's not something I could do daily, or even weekly.

Building a tolerance isn't really an option for me either;
2 hits
Body high starts about 2 minutes in
Visuals start between 10-20 minutes (depending on strength of the pot)
15-30 minutes in, I'm generally lost to this world.  There is no physical recognition, let alone sufficient motor skills to even attempt another hit.

The first time it scared the crap out of me - and it was random.  It just started one day.
I was never a heavy pot smoker, just a few times in college, and occasionally at a party here or there...
I'd get bad "cave" isolation, but the real world was still there... It just had to struggle hard to get my attention.

One day though - WHAM!  Ego death, full on visuals (seeing the touch sense, each nerve ending was its own universe - and in the lifetime of the universe (in each nerve ending - each cell) one synapse would fire to bring an eternity's experience to the brain, which traveled through a rainbow colored ribbon in absolute blackness...  Until I realized that my mind was only part of another universe in a single cell of a greater consciousness....
No link to the physical world at all.
Since then, every time I've smoked pot I've had super strong hallucinations - with one exception, and that time I "passed out" but didn't really sleep or lose consciousness - I was just completely unresponsive to my friends for about 2 hours.  Had a heck of time inside my head, but they couldn't "wake me up"
That was off 3 hits shotgunned into me... I didn't even take them straight from the pipe.


If you don't find pot enjoyable, don't use it.
It's that simple.
This idea of "overcoming your intolerance" is nonsense.
I wouldn't trade my reactions to pot for anything.  My friends can blow $30+ on shrooms or acid, I can get 2 hits off a communal pipe, and we're about on equal footing.

Of course... it's been a while.  Things may have changed, but I doubt it.
Before I noticed the change I was smoking a lot of salvia (a lot FOR salvia - maybe a couple times a month for 4-5 months where I abstained from pot completely).
It was that first time after the salvia that shoved me over the edge.
Dunno about your past experience with salvia - just looking for a common source for these reactions.  That may not be what caused mine either - just a hypothetical to consider.


----------



## The Winner!!

DJ_Spadez said:


> Loved all your replies they helped a lot. Yeah I guess I'm new to smoking which could be it, I'm actually baked right now (lol). But I see it as an alternate personailty...which makes me think why people smoke so much, to feel a different but have a better concious. I'm a happy sober person, which could be why I don't like this illusive reality. I also don't want to get hooked to it. Ppl say weeds not addicting but OK!?! That's why you smoke everyday! C'mon then,There's gotta be some form of mental addiction hangin around there right? Personanly, the reason why I smoke is to try  and understand what makes people love it so much. And I dont understand....its cool/chill but I don't see the fun in doing it all the time. I'll stick to MDMA which is da shiiiit! =P



Yo, thats some weed conspiring going on there.. It's not an alternative personality and people arn't chasing that alternative personality. Some people may use it as an escapist drug as it lets them forget about bullshit and generally feel good, and others use it to enhance things, then theres people who use it to help fall asleep or to help pain... Don't think i've ever heard of people chasing their alternative personality via weed smoking.. You being happy without being high has nothing to do with anything, many of us are happy while not high, more happy while high. It's not like a switch that automatically turns you into the opposite of yourself (alternative personality as you described) Dude, thats some nonsense right there. Also it's not something you get "hooked" onto without your consent or knowledge. Pretty much everyone that smokes daily made that choice, and could stop with a little will power quite easily, I know I could, I choose to keep smoking weed as much as possible, I enjoy it, I enjoy the lifestyle, and I enjoy the things I've learnt about myself. Seeing the world in a brighter beauty to me.. is "da shiiiiiit!"


----------



## Utah_4_life

Im the same way bit I love it. I get the anxiety but I know its just the weed and I start tripping out thats why weed is one of my favorite drugs. I actually like the paranoia and anxiety because it makes it so much more intense. Makes me wonder what acid and shrooms would be like for me


----------



## Utah_4_life

I have experiences just like Kalash's I love them so much. They get as intense as when I passed out on 500 Morning Glory seeds. I get visuals, end up passing out and have an out of body experience much like the one he described.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I have "tripped" off of pot before, once was DRASTIC, possibly one of the trippiest experiences I've ever been through, even more than shrooms or acid. This was when I smoked after not having smoked for a year+. Seriously, I thought my mind was going to explode. No visuals or anything but it was just such an unbelievable headfuck, I can't even explain it.

I don't really like pot as a social thing at all. It's something I would do alone, either to meditate, do some yoga, work out, listen to music, write, that sort of thing. I don't exactly get terrible anxiety being around people anymore but I just find other people's presences takes away from what I find enjoyable about the experience.


----------



## Kalash

Utah - you may be disappointed with shrooms and acid - depending on your preferences.  If you respond similarly to me, and want to be surprised should you ever try shrooms or acid, stop reading.  If you're curious what to expect, go ahead...
Shrooms are a bit heavier with the visuals - it's easier to retain consciousness, harder to "pass out", and I tend to be more "here" on shrooms than pot, but still zone out HARD.  It's similar to the cave feeling pot used to give me - I'm "here" but in my head.  With enough pull, I can come back to this world and function.  It's not as incapacitating as marijuana.
That said, I've never had a really positive shroom experience.  They're almost always "bad" trips - where I contemplate the purpose of life and determine that I'd be better off never coming back - even while realizing this would mean physical death.
Shrooms for me tend to be real downers, regardless of setting or mental state going in, but I haven't used them often because of this... maybe I just haven't found the right place and mind set.

Acid on the other hand is GREAT!  
Assuming you're physiologically similar to myself (based only upon the idea that our pot trips are similar - and far different from the majority of users), if you like ecstasy, you'll love acid.
The visuals are plentiful (metallic colored rather than the matte colors on pot and shrooms), the body high is intense (nausea can occur if you're not prepared for it and relax through it - much more intense "inside out" feelings on acid than shrooms or pot, similar to a weak salvia experience (non-tripping) in body feeling, but again, more intense), but it's all controllable.
I'm able to stay in this world, solve problems, interact with people and objects...
Pot and shrooms isolate me completely from this world.  Acid turns it into a bright shiny playground :D


And... 
Just to say what I was trying to say before...
If a certain drug treats you a certain way, I don't see the point in trying to get it to treat you any differently...
Why do something that is dubiously "bad" for you health (it's not 100% good for you regardless.  Not even breathing air is 100% good for you) if it doesn't bring you the experience you want it to?
I don't like coke - it makes me anxious and uncomfortable.
Sure - I could use coke till it became "normal" and I was capable of functioning on it... but why?  It's expensive, isn't good for me, and the anticipated benefit isn't worth spending more money and my health to "Get a taste for" coke.
This remains a personal choice, but it really seems to contradict the whole concept of "recreational drug use" to me...
Drug use should be fun - not a struggle.  If you have to struggle to get the benefit from drug use, it's work - it's not recreational in nature at all.

But this tends towards my arguments against addiction - when the benefit no longer outweighs the cost, and one continues using drugs, that point in my mind makes them an addict.
Everyone has a different breaking point, what "cost" is acceptable for what perceived benefit, but an acceptance of personal liberty demands we must allow for others to make decisions different than our own...
And only when their decisions begin to adversely affect others can they be stopped from further "risks" in their pursuit of happiness.


----------



## The Winner!!

Shrooms and Acid are great. For me acid gave me more visuals but I had a clear head. And shrooms sort of reminded me of a heavy weed.. like if weed evolved into something it would evolve into shrooms, some people might not understand what im trying to say but the come up for me feels alot like a strong weed high, then it turns into its own thing and I start tripping.

I agree with kalash, acid is better, but I love shrooms just as much. On acid I had feelings that I couldn't even describe, so joyous.


----------



## moths2flame

Kalash said:


> Spadez -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was that first time after the salvia that shoved me over the edge.
> Dunno about your past experience with salvia - just looking for a common source for these reactions.  That may not be what caused mine either - just a hypothetical to consider.



You might be on to something. I never tripped on weed until after I started smoking salvia. Its like salvia opened a part of my mind that causes me to trip on weed. But its very random when I trip. It doesn't really happen anymore cuz Im soo comfortable with my high now. But one time I took (one) bong rip, and I was crying convinced I was fucked for life. It felt like I had glitched my brain. My cousin said my pupils were huge, and this lasted eight fucking hours. The most Intense audio visuals I've ever had. Every sound in the  (water pipes, dripping faucet, Television) synced together into makeing the most epic song I have ever heard.. It was by far the scariest experience of my life, but at the same time now that its over, It was the best. weird.

The weird thing is that the main theme to the trip felt like all I needed to do was to think one thing, and I'd snap out of it. But I could never find what it was I was supposed to think.


----------



## talldan

I had much the same experience last night when I smoked one bowl of mid-highs and i got so fucked up i felt my ribs were ripping apart, i felt this drowning sound in my mind as if air was rushing into my spine. I was floating on air. The only difference was that I loved the experience because it was the best high i've had ever pretty much. I don't smoke alot, mostly just 2 to 4 times a week. 

I thought I was going into a bad trip because I had done shrooms the day earlier and I thought maybe they were having a reaction with the weed but now I realized that the weed i smoked was just really really strong and had some serious punch to it. I loved the experience and slept for about 8 hours after It started wearing down. 

The thing that sucked was my friend came over to ask me to go to McDonalds to eat and draw which we do alot and It kind of fucked up my high because i was trying to act normal when I couldn't and he just sat here for an hour it seemed while I felt uncomfortable to leave my room. I think it pissed him off that i said i would go and he came over and then i didn't want to go, but i don't give a fuck. I was tripping, couldn't walk straight, and didn't feel like looking like a complete idiot at Mcds. he's also not that into drugs so its not usually fun getting high with him and tripping with him because he's too scared to do that much drugs.


----------



## andreas

weed is really strange for me most of the time I'm ok, buuuuuut sometimes fuck man panic attacks the whole deal it's so scary it happened to me last week from half a small joint, I felt like I was going to die...noooooooooo more weed for me


----------



## phatass

i also get more intense trips on weed than my friends.. thats  why i mostly smoke hash, its lighter... for me weed is a powerfull psychadelic


----------



## tylerwashere

herb affects everyone differently. your experience sounds horrible bro, if i had side effects like that i would stay far away from mary jane. id say low tolerance is to blame


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

DJ_Spadez said:


> Loved all your replies they helped a lot. Yeah I guess I'm new to smoking which could be it, I'm actually baked right now (lol). But I see it as an alternate personailty...which makes me think why people smoke so much, to feel a different but have a better concious. I'm a happy sober person, which could be why I don't like this illusive reality. I also don't want to get hooked to it. Ppl say weeds not addicting but OK!?! That's why you smoke everyday! C'mon then,There's gotta be some form of mental addiction hangin around there right? Personanly, the reason why I smoke is to try  and understand what makes people love it so much. And I dont understand....its cool/chill but I don't see the fun in doing it all the time. I'll stick to MDMA which is da shiiiit! =P



once pot smokers mature and relize that they have been smoking everyday, not being able to eat without blazing, not wanting to go out without blazing, thats when u relize, yes marijuana is addicting
i relized it...

but its addicting to a point, ull never be so stressed out that u cant sleep

then people turn to harder drugs cuz theycant get high on weed anymore (me), usually to prescription pills


----------



## Kalash

PillPoppingAnimal said:


> once pot smokers mature and relize that they have been smoking everyday, not being able to eat without blazing, not wanting to go out without blazing, thats when u relize, yes marijuana is addicting
> i relized it...
> 
> but its addicting to a point, ull never be so stressed out that u cant sleep
> 
> then people turn to harder drugs cuz theycant get high on weed anymore (me), usually to prescription pills



That's not saying much though - EVERYTHING has the potential to become addicting.
For me - Law and Justice has become an addiction - something I'm willing to throw my own life away to obtain for others.
Email - and even worse, chatrooms - can be addicting. "Just five more minutes!" when you know your body needs sleep.
You are right - pot can be addicting - but it's all in the head of the person.  The "need" is perceived, not actual.
There are no physical symptoms from withdraw which prevent you from continuing to live life in a normal, healthy way.  

This isn't to say that pot isn't addictive - only that it is psychologically so, not physically.
The desire to "be high" has never been strong for me.  There are times when I enjoy it, but it isn't an all consuming need - and most of the time I'm happier to be sober.
I have my drugs of choice, and pot is one of them - but as I said above, not more than once a month or so.




I'm curious about those replying talking about "panic attacks" and paranoia...
Are these attacks just fear?  Worry?  Or does the world dissolve completely leaving you bodiless and floating through some sort of alternative universe or different time continuum?
Because I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing...


----------



## lonaburhwnia

tylerwashere said:


> herb affects everyone differently. your experience sounds horrible bro, if i had side effects like that i would stay far away from mary jane. id say low tolerance is to blame



This is so true it effects everyone differently


----------



## Pinkpuff

haha that is awesome.
its normal, each person reacts to stuff in a different way.
I change A LOT too, especially if I smoke a lot.
I have really low tolerance, so I don't need much for that


----------



## theWorldWithin

I will just chime in an reiterate what many people previous to me have said, reactions to cannabis are highly individual. I also wondered for years why my friends were just smiling and going about their business while I was having a strong trip to some pretty dark places. Ultimately I have just accepted that its the nature of the drug for me and I am thankful for it. MJ makes me question everything and fills me with self doubt which is a good reality check. I don't think there is much you can do to change this. My shifting tolerance from an eigth a night to a few hits to get rocked has not at all effected my subjective experience in so far as the mindfuck and hallucinogenic properties.  Although tolerance can play a role in clearness and physical body load. 

Best of luck, if the mind fuck is not for you it is time to consider hard drugs for recreation. Benzos will most definitely help you feel more comfortable but then you will end up fiended out on them so that you can do something as simple as smoke bud. Also when you take away the mind fuck and anxiety you also lose much of the euphoria and creativity along the way. You just need to accept the good and bad together and realize that you may be better off smoking alone.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Unknown said:


> This is the exact reason why I dont touch weed. I get really sick, and really tripped out. Gosh I miss the high school days.



Yeah I'm like that too at times unless I smoke it often enough to get a tolerance.

OP-Sometimes it happens.  THC is a psychedelic and Sativa strains can get trippy but I've had Indicas do the same.


----------



## Jake1er

90% of people are like this until they develop tolerance or at least become more accustomed to the feeling


----------



## saintsrowgetlive0

you aint abused weed yet or maby your smoking skunk i always feel fucked smoking dat


----------



## Pendokio

I had similar trips when used to smoke once or twice per week. But such experiences stop when you develop tolerance and use the same amounts of smoke. Actually I miss those intense trips and will try to cut down to smoke twice per week.


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

Kalash said:


> That's not saying much though - EVERYTHING has the potential to become addicting.
> For me - Law and Justice has become an addiction - something I'm willing to throw my own life away to obtain for others.
> Email - and even worse, chatrooms - can be addicting. "Just five more minutes!" when you know your body needs sleep.
> You are right - pot can be addicting - but it's all in the head of the person.  The "need" is perceived, not actual.
> There are no physical symptoms from withdraw which prevent you from continuing to live life in a normal, healthy way.
> 
> This isn't to say that pot isn't addictive - only that it is psychologically so, not physically.
> The desire to "be high" has never been strong for me.  There are times when I enjoy it, but it isn't an all consuming need - and most of the time I'm happier to be sober.
> I have my drugs of choice, and pot is one of them - but as I said above, not more than once a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about those replying talking about "panic attacks" and paranoia...
> Are these attacks just fear?  Worry?  Or does the world dissolve completely leaving you bodiless and floating through some sort of alternative universe or different time continuum?
> Because I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing...



yes ur right

anything can be a high

anything can be addicting... but it's WHAT are u addicted to.  Law and Justice is a safe addiction and can only go positive...ect.


----------



## Kalash

PillPoppingAnimal said:


> yes ur right
> 
> anything can be a high
> 
> anything can be addicting... but it's WHAT are u addicted to.  Law and Justice is a safe addiction and can only go positive...ect.



Law and justice addictions can be destructive too - that's what an addiction is, something so pervasive that all other aspects of your life are neglected with detrimental results.

Addiction is a lack of balance between your desires and your safety/comfort.
A legal addiction has cost me relationships, housing, and employment.

It can be destructive, just like any other addiction.


----------



## newbie22

Kalash said:


> Law and justice addictions can be destructive too - that's what an addiction is, something so pervasive that all other aspects of your life are neglected with detrimental results.
> 
> Addiction is a lack of balance between your desires and your safety/comfort.
> A legal addiction has cost me relationships, housing, and employment.
> 
> It can be destructive, just like any other addiction.



OFT. Workaholics aren't any better than potheads. I mean life is short, money doesn't buy happiness...activities do. If work makes you happy, then great....do it. Just make sure you don't let it consume you to the point where you lose other aspects of your life (family, friends, social contact). Also, to the OP, the reason people say weed isn't addicting is because you can do it everyday, stop for a week, and be fine. There might be mental cravings but everytime I've had to stop it was no problem. It's just like people who have a beer after work; they're not addicted, otherwise they would have needed that beer before work, it's just a way to calm down and relax. And I don't have any of the effects you do, I get real chill and usually sleep better after a toke. I think you are a nervous person or associate weed with paranoia because it is a mind altering substance...you gotta be able to handle your shit. I just have good expectations when I do it, so I have good results.


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

Kalash said:


> Law and justice addictions can be destructive too - that's what an addiction is, something so pervasive that all other aspects of your life are neglected with detrimental results.
> 
> Addiction is a lack of balance between your desires and your safety/comfort.
> A legal addiction has cost me relationships, housing, and employment.
> 
> It can be destructive, just like any other addiction.



not denying u one bit, and u arent disagreeing with me, just making it more clear


----------



## Kalash

PillPoppingAnimal said:


> not denying u one bit, and u arent disagreeing with me, just making it more clear



If you say so 
It was this bit...


> anything can be addicting... but it's WHAT are u addicted to. Law and Justice is a safe addiction and can only go positive...ect.



An addiction, by definition, is negative - destructive.
A moral judgment on what one is addicted to doesn't change the (destructive) nature of the addiction.

Now I'm clarifying.
Stupid semantics. >_<

Learn telepathy already so these verbal inconsistencies and misinterpretations no longer apply.


----------



## KeepJimMorrisonAli

Man I don't know what you're complaining about, an intense and euphoric, hallucinatory high is what most people would kill for. You think 30 times is a lot by the way? The first 2 months I smoked green I lost my grip on reality and went into wild laughing fits all the time. I remember smoking about 30 feet into a forest off a road and it took me like an hour to get back to the road because I was laughing so hard and thought I was in the middle of a jungle. Now that was YEARS ago, I'm not like that anymore at all. In fact, I smoked some low grade middies earlier today and wow... A whole blunt split between just me and 1 friend and I barely got high at all. Like I was in complete control, kind of bummed out because I didn't even really get high.


----------



## jdbuddahluva91

DJ_Spadez said:


> Smoking weed is very popular, especially amongst all my friends. But when my friends smoke, they act as if they were sober. Kickin' back, talking, just having a good time. However when I smoke, I believe I have a much different experience from most users...
> 
> I find that being high is like a shroom/acid trip just very different without intense hallucinations...but the same kind of mind-fuck trip. I feel sucked into my head even physically (idk its weird), and I feel completely lost from reality which usually scares the hell out of me. I also hallucinate slightly but things never melt, objects seem to transform into others, pretty much whatever I'm thinking about is what the object turns into. I also can't walk straight if my life depended on it. I will experience intense rushes of euphoria which will shortly fall down to depression and fear all for no reason. Everyone tells me to calm down but what the hell?!? I can't help it! They say its because I haven't smoked long enough but I've done it about 30 times....all the same.
> 
> What I don't understand is, from my experience, I just can't do that on a daily basis like most users. So they must feel different? I know things effect people differently but damn...my high must be way off! I do experience the creativity everyone talks about which is pretty neat...but overall I'm just lost in my own head how can people smoke all the time?
> 
> So what do you think? Weeds just not for me? Effects me more in a psychedelic way? It's something I've been dying for answers for, so anything would be great. Thanks guys!






ive been smoking for four years, dogg... i can get thowed with a nice halfer man. i usually smoke joints so weed is pretty much cheap for me.  i dont dig the fact that i trip balls, but screw it........i got shity lungs!?

i suggest u smoke at  your own time, grab a beer when you wanna party dogg.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

realize that your heart is racing, and it's causing you to be on edge - and that weed can make you think quite deeply too.

then take a deep breath, or 2...

AND RELAX HOMIE!

If you really can't and you're too blasted - learn your boundaries, or in extreme cases DON'T SMOKE WEED.


----------



## Sega420

You were just really high...


----------



## DubbyKid

This happens to me everytime i get high now since i took about a month t-break, i also think a very large reason for this in my case is if u used lsd in the past few months. I see designs in everything always things out of the corner out of my eye and even full on hallucinations, i definelty also have that euphoric body high and its awesome.. the only bad thing about this is when u sketch and then u feel ur heart it can be kind of scary. it is also very hard to sleep which is one of my favorite things to do while high :D


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

DJ-How often do you smoke? How much do you smoke? Also do you smoke mainly Sativas?

It sounds like you've got a low tolerance and that you're smoking with people who have a moderate/high tolerance.  Instead of taking a hit off the J/bowl/bong everytime it's passed to you just take one hit or a few and see how you feel after that and don't smoke anymore.

I've had what you described as not being able to walk straight and being too into my own head with my own thoughts when I had a low tolerance and I smoked with a friend that smoked way more often than I did at the time and he had a high tolerance.

Also where were you when you were smoking herb? I hate being very high in public where I have to pretend that I'm sober or act sober when I'm blazed out of my mind.

Herb can cause some people intense anxiety and panic attacks.  Lots of people including myself either just deal with it, work through them and realize that they're just high and it will pass, and I've known people who stopped smoking herb because of them.  

I've known other people who wind up taking some benzos but I have no experience with those so I can't tell you what they do.  Drinking a beer or a few would relax me and calm me down but that's what beer does to me, other people puke or get even worse anxiety if they smoke and drink.

IME anxiety and panic attacks from herb go away with daily/frequent use and tolerance since even if you get some while high you're so used to being high you just tell yourself, "Ehhhh I'm just high I'll be OK soon!" or you can watch some TV or listen to some music or do whatever it is that you like to do to calm down and relax.


----------



## Acadian

My first and last weed experience was terrible, but I think I went to hard to fast.. I did three bowls sharing with the wife, but I inhaled most of it, while she only a bit each time.  I was freaking.  I was having crazy deja vu trips, I kept asking my wife if I had asked her the same question over and over.  I didn't feel stoned, I felt locked inside my mind.  Very hard to explain   almost like a movie effect where you see someone and the background would move back and not them.  I was panicking, luckily I had my wife there to help me.. I honestly thought I was going to die.  My heart was going what felt like 200 bpm.. I've done Ecstasy and loved it, but I don't think I'll trust weed again.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Trust weed - it's your friend if not abused!! 

I would also add drinking a large glass of orange juice really helps if you find yourself a lil overpowered, should bring you up a fair bit.


----------



## Dray911

has anyone had a seriously hallucination from smoking pot? i would love to have one but dont think i can on pot alone. any tips?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

ermmmm... not like OEVs - CEV's and shifts in my peripheral vision yeah...oh and auditory hallucinations.


----------



## drewmandan

Just today I had some faint CEVs. It was pretty cool; for a moment I saw a giant eye looking at the Earth from space...

I also got a sort of spinning wheel of alternating blue and yellow light that encircled the center of my vision.


----------



## fatmac41

i smoke everyday me an love it never have i had a panic attack or owt i woluld love to trip abit on it aswell for me the effects ae just a slight relaxation sometimes stuff is funnier not as much now 5yrs down tha line foods better mmmmm love food music an films better on weed music better on x tho obv an smokins mint on x aswell  i will always argue thats its not addictive physically but is mentally my gf has been smokin with me for years an it has not affected her abililty to eat sleep or think even her memory seems to of stayed fine she doesnt see it the same way i do where as im at the stage where i think i need it she no's she doesnt need it doesnt need to buy it an just basically doesnt need it where as i prefer doing everything after a j its all in ya head i believe when the day comes that i dont want to smoke it i believe il be able to stop i have heard there some slight side effects weird dreams restless sleep and such but what goes up must come down an after 5yrs im pretty up lol


----------



## Green A

I had trippy crazy weed affects for my first 20 times prolly but i would never suggest someone who regularly trips off weed to take acid or shrooms. Especialy acid. Acid has always given me way mor visuals and  body high then shrooms. Shrooms have more of a mindfuck but thats it and ive had my mind completely in circles from acid as well. I know acids weak these days but if you get even one or two really good(150mcg) hits ur in for a shock. I guees diffrent ppl react diffrently but acids just long and very intense


----------



## Jibult

Even though you say you wouldn't suggest it, this sounds like a raving endorsement of hallucinogens.

As for your title question, though, I don't have a definitive answer, only advice: if you enjoy your cannabis experiences, don't worry about it. The drug is psychedelic in nature and known to invoke hallucinatory responses in certain individuals. If you *don't* enjoy cannabis, however, stop using. Again, the drug is psychedelic in nature and known to cause hallucinations in sensitive people, so there's not much you can do to avoid your particular response to a drug doing what it's meant to do other than not ingesting the drug.



Granted, you didn't ask a question in the post..... but I figured you were just trying your damndest to elaborate on the question posed in your thread title.


----------



## steve022

u probably shouldnt do it if this happens from low amounts.  i can usually have about half an eigth of mids or 0.25-0.5 a gram of good stuff and still just act sober.  my eyes may give it away to some extent but it mostly just looks like i have allergies.  its only if i INGEST around half a gram of good stuff or a half eigth of mids or more that i start feeling like im tripping out.  crazy shit can happen like the "mind fuck" you talk about which is probably fairly normal if you have a lot but off of 2 hits isnt unless its a huge bong or hookah or something.  i hate to say it but i suggest you lay off it for your own mental health.  though im not a user of psychadelics so i cant compare what the mind fuck ur talking about is between the two.  by mind fuck u simply mean racing (tripping) thoughts and a general sense of utter confusion right?  or is there a different word for that.  if that is what u are talking about then it is normal at least for larger amounts


----------



## Treyme366

I have the same problem when I smoke super strong weed


----------



## KarmaComedian

I get auditory 'enhancement' ( Different to hallucinations) from time to time. The only time, to date, that I've had a really interesting surface pattern hallucination was after several bowls of OG Kush. I sat in a friend's car after dark and was staring at a wall. I started seeing images of Hindu deities on it. Fascinating. It didn't stressed me out or anything. The first time I tried L.A. Confidential WAS a major trip. Thumbed through a newspaper, aimlessly and fixated on a picture showing a pair of German Shepherd puppies up for adoption. The photo came to life on the page. I could see them wagging their tails and playfully wrestling each other. I wouldn't call it a true hallucination. It was just my sense of whimsy going at warp speed.


----------



## Telapathix

When I smoke whether it be from just a dab pen or a J or bong, I end up tripping and it feels like my last experience with a bad trip/ego death that I went through in October and it is Now march, I'm not sure why I do, but if anyone could help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Welcome to Bluelight Telapathix 

You may just be consuming way too much weed? Try to take only a couple hits of a joint or a small bong rip.

Maybe you have a lot of emotions to uncover and it is overwhelming to deal with them all at one time?

It also has to do with your *mood*. If you are in a good head-space when you smoke, you usually have a good time. And the opposite is true as well.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

MynameisnotDeja said:


> I have "tripped" off of pot before, once was DRASTIC, possibly one of the trippiest experiences I've ever been through, even more than shrooms or acid. This was when I smoked after not having smoked for a year+. Seriously, I thought my mind was going to explode. No visuals or anything but it was just such an unbelievable headfuck, I can't even explain it.
> 
> I don't really like pot as a social thing at all. It's something I would do alone, either to meditate, do some yoga, work out, listen to music, write, that sort of thing. I don't exactly get terrible anxiety being around people anymore but I just find other people's presences takes away from what I find enjoyable about the experience.


I loved smoking and vaping pot both socially, and alone.  But I would tend to prefer it alone since that way I can do anything I want to, and listen to any type of music I want to. I never had a bad trip from pot, but there were some awkward social moments where I would space out because I was extremely stoned.  I used to love and prefer the high THC Sativas, Indica, and hybrid types. I do not know the strain names except for Afghani, and train wreck. Eating lots of pot was interesting but I made the classic mistake of thinking I had to eat a lot because it was not the best stuff and I had been smoking it regularly. I am glad I was not in public or out with friends the one time I ate it.  When I would trip on pot it reminded me or felt exactly like a mild mushroom trip with no or very slight closed eye visuals.


----------

